

Finding a Developer - scottmotte
http://nathanbarry.com/finding-developer/

======
nathanbarry
Something that I think will be often repeated throughout this challenge is the
many advantages sharing will give you. By building up a small audience I had
developers who were eager to help, which made it so I didn't have to use
Elance or a similar site.

So, whether you are looking to hire a developer or not, I want you to remember
this:

Start teaching and sharing as soon as possible. It will only make your life
easier later on.

~~~
cschneid
What have you spent money on so far? 500 bucks out the door before development
starts seems pretty large, unless I'm missing some consulting time, or tools?

~~~
brandonsavage
I wouldn't be surprised to see some up front cost to a developer as a deposit.
I always collect them, especially if I haven't worked with the client before.

------
cschneid
I'm happy that Nathan is sharing his experience here. It's an interesting
project.

My development advice would be to get buildable, deployable (and deployed!)
copies of the app early. A new developer's skill often peters out around the
edges of the process, so working through those gotchas and hiccups early will
pay off when it comes time to launch.

